# Horse Training



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

I was thinking of buying some video/dvd and books to get a different view of riding since my view have change so much lately with just a different trainer.


----------



## vethorse (Jan 13, 2015)

*what kind of riding ???*

Hi - I have a nice library of books on many different types, but before I could recommend any, I'd need to know what type of riding you are interested in?? There are so many styles/trainers in each discipline that
you have tons of choices! Amazon carries a lot of equine subjects.....
library's are also a good choice if they carry equine "help" books, our local
horse club started our library in developing a good equine section.:thumbsup:


----------

